# HOWTO: Hydor ETH 300 on FX4/FX5/FX6



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a Hydor ETH 300 that I purchased to go on my new acrylic 70gal setup. I had initially wanted to use a Fluval 306 for filtration and the Hydor has matching 5/8" attachments for the Fluval tubing.

It's a year later now, and I finally have time for the project, but went with an FX4 instead of the 306 and the tube sizes are all different.

I've searched all over and read quite a few complicated resolutions for adapting the 1" FX4 tubing to the 5/8" Hydor attachment. Y tube scenarios so as to not restrict the water flow, extra tubing, nipples, hard to find adapters. From what I've read, the water flow wont be restricted as the flow rate increases inside the 5/8" tubing and heater, and decreases as it leaves.

I found what I needed at ACE and Amazon. Seems pretty simple, and I hope it helps anyone else trying to do the same thing.It will fit inline without need of more hosing.

Parts List:

1 Hydor ETH 300
2 Fluval Rubber Connectors for the 304/404/305/405/306/406 (Part# A20017) 
2 Fluval Rubber Connectors for the FX4/FX5/FX6 (Part# A20228)
2 1" to 3/4" Barbed Coupling
2 Hose Clamps for 3/4" Connection
2 Hose Clamps for 1" Connection


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Does the FX4 have that ribbed hosing like the the & 6? That's what screwed me over. Ended up running poly tubing entirely on my return line on an FX5.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry to hijack the thread with this, but is that table what I think it is? Some kind of propeller? It looks awesome. :thumb:


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, it has the ribbed tubing, which is why I ordered the Fluval specific rubber hose connectors. Without those, I would have just replaced the entire tubing.

Yes! It is a propeller table. My ex is moving out and wanted my coffee table, so this arrived in its place yesterday.


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

Spent an afternoon going to different box stores. I was really hoping to avoid the rubber connectors. Guess its not possible once you cut the tubing. Would Lowes have something to match the Fluval rubber connectors? Just want to connect and get going.

The solution I have is 2 hose barbs, 2 couplers and 2 bushings (that thread on to the Hydor). Not sure why Fluval would make the tubing more exotic than necessary.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

rookie-cichlid1978 said:


> Spent an afternoon going to different box stores. I was really hoping to avoid the rubber connectors. Guess its not possible once you cut the tubing. Would Lowes have something to match the Fluval rubber connectors? Just want to connect and get going.
> 
> The solution I have is 2 hose barbs, 2 couplers and 2 bushings (that thread on to the Hydor). Not sure why Fluval would make the tubing more exotic than necessary.


Your best and safest course of action would be to get 1" clear tubing and another hose clamp. Use the clamp to secure it to the FX and you're gold without need of the Fluval connectors. I used this method on my DIY Spraybar to completely replace the Fluval hosing and it worked great. In fact, the provided hose clamp from Fluval might even work. The hose was about $1 a foot at my local ACE Hardware.

Fluval 306 Spray Bar - Step by Step Guide


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

Demigod said:


> rookie-cichlid1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Spent an afternoon going to different box stores. I was really hoping to avoid the rubber connectors. Guess its not possible once you cut the tubing. Would Lowes have something to match the Fluval rubber connectors? Just want to connect and get going.
> ...


Thanks, Demigod! It was a great suggestion and did go out and try it. Unfortunately, I couldnt find a thin wall 1" tube and the Ace hardware product is great for fit to the Hydor and the canister but I couldnt get it to fit into the Fluval hose brackets and lock in place which were already installed and seem to be a royal pain to install/remove without potential blood blisters from the snap back!

For now I added the Aquatop submersibles and since I need to add a second filter, I am going to see if I can get the right tubing fit out of the box. Appreciate the help!


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978 (Mar 28, 2017)

Quick update for anyone who may have some use. The FX6 tubing has to be replaced to use a Hydor ETH-300 but you also need to get new brackets to hold 1" ID plastic tubing in place because the FX6 tank brackets are not compatible. It could work if oyu find thin wall 1" ID tubing.

Filters with included tubing that didnt work with the Hydor heater were the Aquatop CF-500 and Hydor's own Professional 450 filter!! The second one caught me by surprise. The filters where its an easy measure/cut/install hoses were the Penn-Plax Cascade 1500 (black hose tubes) and the Filstar XP-L filters (translucent white hose tubes).

Your own experience might be different but since I had a project of finding a space compatible canister filter AND a Hydor ETH-300 compatible hose, I ended up trying 4 filters right out of the box and the results above are from my observations. Thank you Demigod, again for this thread


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Another reason to love the Filstar XP filters!!


----------

